
Sony Announces S1 And Dual-Screen S2 Android Tablets - dave1619
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/04/26/sony-announces-s1-and-dual-screen-s2-android-tablets/
======
jhack
I hope this becomes a huge success, if only for Microsoft to un-cancel the
Courier.

